# Injection System Failure Fiat Ducato 07



## dickydutch (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi,

Just pulled my Auto Trail Apache out of storage park tonight to bring home and clean up Drove it last week with no problems). 160hp version and goes very well. The Engine management light came on a couple of miles from home and engine went into "limp mode" :evil: :evil: :evil: . I guess i'll need to take it to my local Fiat dealer so they can do the diagnostics. Has anyone had a similar experience and what was the outcome?

Thanks

Richie


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi, the same thing happened to me last week. I am in Spain and it wouldn't start. When it did I could not rev it and it was bellowing out smoke.
I took it to a Fiat dealer in Salamanca who informed me that I needed a new part that would have taken 4 days to come. It seemed to clear itself so he told me that I could wait until I get back to the UK, if I wanted.
It seems to be ok now and I am not back until June, so fingers crossed that it will be alright until then.

Peter.


----------



## dickydutch (Feb 27, 2009)

Peter,

Thanks for that. Ill definitely get to my Fiat dealer asap as running at a max of 3000rpm is no good at all. Hope the sun is shining where you are, windy but dry in County Durham!   


Cheers


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

try this unplug the ecu leave for 60 seconds then plug it in again this might clear it.dennis


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi

I have had the engine management light come on twice on my bus. The first time it just needed an injection flash and the second time was the throttle valve which failed and a new part had to be ordered and fitted. 

steve


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

It happened to us last year (2008 bessacarr) took it to Fiat dealer. They ran it up on the computer and couldn't find a fault so they reset it. They said "sometimes they trick themselves, especially if the battery has been very low or flat". Hasn't happened since touch wood.

fingers crossed for you

Bob


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

do as i said and that will reset it


----------



## dickydutch (Feb 27, 2009)

brillopad said:


> do as i said and that will reset it


Thanks all!

Dennis, where is the ECU?, is this in the engine bay or under the facia. I only have 2000 miles on this motor so don't expect any major component failure. Saying that FIAT always stood for "Fix It Again Tomorrow" :lol: :lol:

Cheers,

Richie


----------

